# Liquid T3



## dointhemost (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello all. I just got some liquid T3. And was wondering if I can get some help on the dosage. I have the slin needles and the T3 bottle is 100mcgx60ml.

Would the 10u on slin be 20 mcg? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## yerg (Jun 11, 2011)

isnt liquid t3 oral????
20u would be 20mcg...............i think
im having brain function issues at the moment... lol


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 11, 2011)

It's 100mcg/1ml....1ml=100iu
you want 20mcg
20mcg/100mcg/ml=0.2ml
0.2mlx100(iu conversion)=20iu


----------



## dointhemost (Jun 11, 2011)

yerg said:


> isnt liquid t3 oral????
> 
> 
> Yes it is oral, I am going to use the slin pin to measure it and cut the needle off and drink, drink away


----------



## dointhemost (Jun 11, 2011)

bobbyboy said:


> It's 100mcg/1ml....1ml=100iu
> you want 20mcg
> 20mcg/100mcg/ml=0.2ml
> 0.2mlx100(iu conversion)=20iu




Perfect and I thank you for your knowledge!


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

dointhemost said:


> Perfect and I thank you for your knowledge!


 

Anytime....glad to help!


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 14, 2011)

dointhemost said:


> Perfect and I thank you for your knowledge!


 

Hey....I got your PM and tried to respond but my post count isn't at 50 yet so I can't. Was just going to tell you that I think you would be ok. I have never used T3 but from what I gather it is more importnat to taper up and down. This is to help prevent long term shut down of the tyroid. Something like this.....

25 /25 /25 /50 /50 /50 /75 /75 /75 /100 /100 /100 /75 /75 /75 /50 /50
/50 /25 /25 /25 mcg/day. 

If taken for 4 weeks, then run each dose for 4 days, 5 weeks then each dose for 5 days and so on. Also don't go over 6 weeks.

Wish I could be more help, be careful and good luck.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 14, 2011)

Get an oral syringe. Sometimes the stuff isn't dissovled all the way and if you try to draw it with the slin pin it might not come up into the barrel. Take the metal off around the stopper and then you can just suck it out and put the rubber stopper back on.


----------



## toothache (Jun 14, 2011)

Do NOT inject liquid T3...it's oral only.


----------



## dointhemost (Jun 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Get an oral syringe. Sometimes the stuff isn't dissovled all the way and if you try to draw it with the slin pin it might not come up into the barrel. Take the metal off around the stopper and then you can just suck it out and put the rubber stopper back on.


 

What I have been doing is drawing it out with my gear needles with the big ml syringe and then taking plunger off the slin pin and shooting it in there?

If I am taking 125mcg is there a way to use ml to measure it? Instead of making an extra step and shooting it in to slin pin, just nix that. I have the gear syringes with the interchangale needles, So i could draw it out and then take the big horse needle off and suck it down? What would 125 mcgs be in ml? 

That just makes more sense to me


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 14, 2011)

Go to the pharmacy and ask for some oral syringes. They are just like slin pins without the pin. They are common for giving babies medicine so don't feel weird about asking for one. My pharmacist gave me 5 for free. 

If it's 100mcg/ml then 1.25ml=125mcg. Pretty simple. Get your oral syringe. Fill it up to 1ml then take it. Draw it up to 25units then take that too. Then you have 125mcg.


----------



## dointhemost (Jun 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Go to the pharmacy and ask for some oral syringes. They are just like slin pins without the pin. They are common for giving babies medicine so don't feel weird about asking for one. My pharmacist gave me 5 for free.
> 
> If it's 100mcg/ml then 1.25ml=125mcg. Pretty simple. Get your oral syringe. Fill it up to 1ml then take it. Draw it up to 25units then take that too. Then you have 125mcg.




Thank you


----------

